# CutStudio file format problem



## waggs (May 10, 2007)

My wife and I have seperate offices in our home. We just got a cutter and the CutStudio software installed on both computers. Heres my problem... when I create something in CutStudio in my office and e-mail it to her computer (where the cutter is), it says "Unexpected File Format" when we go to open it on her computer. However, if I take that exact same e-mail and forward it back to my computer, I can open the file just fine. I'm puzzeled.

I reinstalled the software on her computer to make sure it didn't have any bugs from the original installation.

Also, I can take a file created on her computer and e-mail it to my computer and I can open it fine.

Any ideas?????

Thanks again for the help of the almighty forum members.


----------



## waggs (May 10, 2007)

Nevr mind. I just figured it out. I updated my version of the software but not my wifes. Sorry.

I guess I shouldn't be working at the computer this early on a Saturday.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm glad you figured it out.

Thanks for taking the time to report back what the problem was. Hopefully it will help others who are up too early working


----------

